# What's the best place to print photos on Canvas?



## RachelRoss

I am looking for a good Canvas printing company? I've had bad experience with other printing companies like canvasdiscount, where the canvas quality was really bad. The color was faded or worse the wood pieces were broken. I've heard of a website that my friends use customcanv.as?? Anyone use it or have any other suggestions?


----------



## kathyt

Pixel2Canvas is amazing. The customer service is top notch and their canvas are beautiful. My clients love them. www.pixel2canvas.com


----------



## KmH

RachelRoss said:


> I am looking for a good Canvas printing company?


I wonder if you have done any research into the different types/grades of canvas that are available (some are actually plastic and not canvas at all), or the different methods that are used to put the image onto the material? If it is an inkjet process, are you aware of the different types of inks/dyes available (aqueous, solvent, UV-cured).

With that information, you can then evaluate what each outlet is actually offering, and you can use all of that same information to help you sell canvas products to your customers.

The canvasdiscount site had little information about the materials/processes they used to make their products.


----------



## vanbrian99

RachelRoss said:


> I am looking for a good Canvas printing company? I've had bad experience with other printing companies like canvasdiscount, where the canvas quality was really bad. The color was faded or worse the wood pieces were broken. I've heard of a website that my friends use customcanv.as?? Anyone use it or have any other suggestions?




you can try canvas prints from costco (if available in Houston), low cost, good quality...wood frame 3/4 inch thick.  www.costco.com


----------



## MicheleT

I have used Museum Quality Canvas Framed and Fine Art Prints | GalleryDirect and have really happy with the quality.  They periodically have sales with 75% off canvases!  That is when I usually get them.  They also offer printing on paper, birchwood, mirror, aluminum and a few others.  And always free shipping.


----------



## Mully

&#8747;est prices and quality around CG Pro Prints Home   Check them out and see their review.  I have had 8 large prints made and they are spot on.


----------



## Tony S

I've gotten some really nice canvas from Simply Canvas.  The best ones I've gotten were from Millers Labs (the MPIX parent company), a bit spendier up front, but the pricing includes the shipping too.  Where the costs and quality can really make a difference is in the coatings that you have put on them for protection.


----------



## KmH

Anti-spam thread closure.


----------

